# ATI-Tool SPLAT!



## Arel3 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just downloaded ATITool 2.6 after searching for something that would overclock my ATI-4670HD gpu. The log file reports


> Could not read driver's clock table: 2



And it all-but haults my entire system. 
Suggestions? Advice? 

Is it because I already have it overclocked through Catalyst?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2010)

ATiTOOLS is very old, hasnt been developed for a year or two which means it wont support your card at all, you should use MSI Afterburner, EVGA precision or any rivatuner based program, they support all ATI cards and work VERY well


----------



## Arel3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you very much for the reply!
I'm reluctant, actually afraid, to overclock. Long story short my ps2 busted and I found an emulator (pcsx2) where I can run and play them on my pc but it seems, although my pc is pretty decent spec wise, it needs a bit of a boost to run the emulator. 

I've been using RealTemp for a while now and love it. So when I saw TPU had an overclocking tool for my gpu I was actually relaxed and felt confident I wouldn't damage anything using it. I don't feel the same about rivatuner. That program makes me nervous because it seems it doesn't have any safety features that would alert me if I set something too high and stop me from burning the house down. 

I have to evaluate how badly I want to play my ps2 games on the emulator...
Definitely not worth ruining my computer over and if I do damage something I know there's no turning back to undo it. 

I don't want to turn my computer into a boat anchor.
I've already made a lot of frizbees trying to burn the games so they work with the emulator.
Anyone need any nice, shiny, coasters?


----------



## Goodman (Jan 4, 2011)

ATITool 1.26 date from what 2006?

Use MSI Afterburner or Trixx from Sapphire


----------



## Nesters (Jan 13, 2011)

Arel3 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply!
> I'm reluctant, actually afraid, to overclock. Long story short my ps2 busted and I found an emulator (pcsx2) where I can run and play them on my pc but it seems, although my pc is pretty decent spec wise, it needs a bit of a boost to run the emulator.



As far as I remember those laggy PS2 emulators suck and require a lot of CPU horsepower, not GPU.


----------

